# uk spouse visa income



## jennaboo (Sep 7, 2013)

Are they changing the uk spouse visa income from 18,600 pounds to 13,000 pounds per year for the financial requirement please help confused


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Not if the Home office can help it. Any changes made will be no sooner than next year I imagine...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only on Monday, Immigration Minister Mark Harper said in the Commons the government has no plans to lower the financial requirement for family route, as it's a pivotal part of controlling immigration and ensuring that non-EEA migrations don't put extra burden on public purse, i.e. UK taxpayers. With the General Election less than 2 years away and immigration expecting to be one of the key battlegrounds, no government would want to be seen to be less than tough on controlling migration.
As for the recent appeal by the government against the court judgment on financial requirement, the government believes strongly that it's the parliament that should decide on the details of immigration policy and not the courts, and they will vigorously defend their position going, if necessary, to the Supreme Court and European courts, which will add years to any eventual outcome.


----------



## jennaboo (Sep 7, 2013)

ok thank you Joppa so much


----------



## Steve R (Sep 15, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Only on Monday, Immigration Minister Mark Harper said in the Commons the government has no plans to lower the financial requirement for family route, as it's a pivotal part of controlling immigration and ensuring that non-EEA migrations don't put extra burden on public purse, i.e. UK taxpayers. With the General Election less than 2 years away and immigration expecting to be one of the key battlegrounds, no government would want to be seen to be less than tough on controlling migration.
> As for the recent appeal by the government against the court judgment on financial requirement, the government believes strongly that it's the parliament that should decide on the details of immigration policy and not the courts, and they will vigorously defend their position going, if necessary, to the Supreme Court and European courts, which will add years to any eventual outcome.


I see a lot of people getting false hopes of a change in the rules esp the important income rules. It's completely *unfair* on many fronts and the Tories know it but they don't give two hoots what the minority think. They are only interested in getting the majority of the public on their side and winning the next election...fairness doesn't come into it, ethics don't come into it. decency doesn't come into it. They're all irrelevant as far as politicians are concerned, especially this lot. The only thing they're interested in is another term of office so they can finish the job of stamping on the poor, working and middle classes, while they and their rich and powerful friends continue to get richer and more powerful...so dont hold out any false hopes. The government can easily drag any appeals on in the courts for as long as they need to...after all they have plenty of our tax money to pay for it. They want to put up the walls, no Europe to bother them and no more johnny foreigners coming in. The only hope is that they fail to get in for another term because if they do it's game over for us on many levels.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't expect the incoming Labour government, if they are elected, to change the income rule either.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 15, 2013)

Your right of course and I'm no fan of *any* politicians...they be the Devils work  I just think that Labour are the least of all the evils.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It was said at the Labour Conference that they will be tough on immigration and propose to increase the fine on hiring illegal worker from £10k to £50k.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 15, 2013)

Joppa said:


> It was said at the Labour Conference that they will be tough on immigration and propose to increase the fine on hiring illegal worker from £10k to £50k.


Yes but I guess they'd have to say something like that given the current hysteria about immigration. Lets hope that if they get in, they'll at least make the rules a bit fairer. I can only hope, and as far as the illegal workers go I fully support that.


----------



## suziechew (May 1, 2012)

I think and im prolly wrong (as I do get confused on all this ) but by not lowering the threshold aren't the government forcing people to go down the EEA FP route ,as its a lot cheaper and has no major restrictions ,and the amount of people applying for this has increased a lot since they brought out the new rules .which by way of the EEA FP leaves are systems wide open to abuse,and the government with no way of controlling who can get /claim whatever they want .End of the day , i hate that because im poor , im being denied a family life .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Of course, this has always been an option for those who for one reason or another don't qualify for visa in the normal way. 

While there is nothing the government can do about EU regulations and treaty rights, should UK come out of EU, they can scrap the entire body of EU law and, like Switzerland, only adopt those EU rules (by bilateral agreement) which are in the national interest. I don't know if a Swiss national can bring a family member under Surinder Singh rule, bypassing domestic immigration law.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 15, 2013)

aaa


----------



## Steve R (Sep 15, 2013)

suziechew said:


> I think and im prolly wrong (as I do get confused on all this ) but by not lowering the threshold aren't the government forcing people to go down the EEA FP route ,as its a lot cheaper and has no major restrictions ,and the amount of people applying for this has increased a lot since they brought out the new rules .which by way of the EEA FP leaves are systems wide open to abuse,and the government with no way of controlling who can get /claim whatever they want .End of the day , i hate that because im poor , im being denied a family life .


I know how you feel..when were the poor ever not discriminated against by the Tories? I suffer with long term chronic back pain (multi level degenerative disc disease) caused by heavy lifting in the metalwork industry when I was in my twenties. 
Every year it gets worse for me. I've been offered an operation but there's no guarantees with it and it means I might never be able to do manual work again and that's all I know, I'm unqualified for anything else. I'm 53 now and still dragging my self around in pain every day in a labour intensive job to make a living and pay the bills. Sometimes by the end of the day I'm in so much pain and so exhausted I can barely put one foot in front of the other (so no chance of doing a second job to make up the income shortfall) but I push myself on because I was brought up to believe it was the right and fair thing to do to work and pay into the system. Thanks to the bankers ruining the economy, I haven't had a pay rise for the last 4 years or I would be able to meet the income requirement by now. 
If I'd spent the last 20 years on disability benefits instead then I would be able to bring my girlfriend over here but because I choose to work on and pay into the system I'm penalised. 
Just another sob story lol..there must be plenty on here. I don't want any sympathy and I don't expect any empathy from the uncaring Tories. They have their little agenda and they have an election to TRY and win and that's that. People like you and me don't matter to them. They live in a different world, priveleged and cocooned from all the problems of ordinary people...I'm sure they actually think they have it tough  
We are here to be used and tossed aside by their like. 
I love my girlfriend and we will marry and be happy together one way or another, despite all the obstacles thrown up by the likes of Theresa May and David Cameron... Epic rant over!


----------

